# Sold Dik Weeks



## Daverock (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to let you know that I sold some of my Dik weeks.  Dik emailed me all the necessary forms to fill out.  I sent some to the buyer and after filling out his portion, he returned them to me.  I was told that once Dik recieves the documents from me the transfer of title takes 1-2 days.  I sent the documents Priority Mail and within a week received an email that the transfer went through.  I was pleasently surprised how smooth the transfer went. 

Must be a well run resort.

Dave


----------



## jackio (Jul 11, 2009)

I recently had the same experience when transferring ownership of a DIK week.  Perhaps because they are shares versus real estate deeds?  Everything was handled promptly and efficiently.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just to double check. You did this without a TS closing company? Was there a transfer fee from Dikhololo? Also, if you don't mind my asking, how much did you sell your TS for? (I've been looking to buy at Dikhololo)


----------



## Daverock (Jul 12, 2009)

Larry,

Their is no transfer of a realestate title such as we have in the states.  Dik is a shareblock Timeshare which means you don't own the property per se but own a share.  It is very easy to take your name off the shareblock list and add another.  That is why you don't need a ts closing company.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I see a lot of Dikhololo weeks for sale at the usual sites with a base price + "transfer" fee. I guess the transfer fee is just a way of padding the final price. Does Dikhololo charge a fee to change shareholder names?


----------



## jackio (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, DIK does charge a transfer fee, but it's not a lot of money.


----------



## Daverock (Jul 13, 2009)

I believe it was R380 which comes to around $32 american.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Clarification*

Thanks for the replies. I don't mind the minimal fee from the resort. What I dislike is the "transfer/closing" costs charged by many resellers. I've seen some resellers ask for US $295-$395 to transfer a DIK week.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 8, 2009)

kinda like shipping and handling on a 4 dollar item with 15.95 S H charges.. 
the shipping is only 4 bucks so they make 10 + 4 on a 2 dollar item.. see it all the item on ebay.. I will not bid on item with stupid shipping charges.

just another way to make a buck in a underhanded way   :annoyed:


----------

